# Whether to weather the storm



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

My Grandparents had a saying about weather:

Weather

Whether the weather be fine
Or whether the weather be not
Whether the weather be cold
Or whether the weather be hot
We'll weather the weather
Whatever the weather
Whether we like it or not.

Not so on a (fishing) kayak.

Yesterday was a sunny day in Brisbane/Moreton Bay, with light winds. Redcliffe/Scarby area attracted quite a few kayak fishos, in near perfect conditions.

Weather Observations for Redcliffe

DATE / TIME ......DIR.....KNOTS...GUSTS
27 / 07:00am ..... N ....... 5 ........ 6
27 / 12:30pm .....ENE......6 .........6
27 / 02:00pm ...... E .......5 .........6

Hey, you don't often get better conditions than that!

The light winds continued into the afternoon. A few clouds formed around 1.00 pm in the west, but the lads were all probably out by then, because there was hardly a scale between them. If they weren't out by then, they should have been, cause one of those clouds now looked like this
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... wBQ&dur=14

It hit the Redcliffe area at 2.06 pm. Notice that at 2.00 pm, _the winds were light_. The storm affected all of northern Moreton Bay, whipping up dangerous winds everywhere within minutes, albeit from an almost calm sea. While there was no precipitation at Redcliffe, look carefully at the wind speed.

Weather Observations for Redcliffe

DATE / TIME ......DIR......KNOTS...GUSTS
*27 / 02:06pm ......W .....18 .......33...................... Gusts to 33 knots!*

Weather Observations for Cape Moreton

DATE / TIME ......DIR......KNOTS....GUSTS
27 / 02:56pm .....WSW ......16 .......	27
27 / 03:00pm .....WSW ......17....... 27
27 / 03:30pm .....SSW .......8........ 15................... And 6 mm of rain, which from the look of the radar image, would have been short but torrential, as the storm passed.

At 27 - 33 knots many yakkers would be off their kayaks, with a high probability of being separated from their kayak, aka as flotsam, in what would have been huge seas within minutes.

*The affected area was approximately 45 X 45km. You cannot hide from storms.* Don't even try.
A storm in Australia can contain rising air to a height of 60,000 '. They are amongst the severest in the world. Within the thunderstorm cell there are very high speed winds, shearing in relation to each other, and at sea level, these winds can extend a long way outside of the cell (where the precipitation occurs). 
These horizontal winds can be so severe at sea level to flip a light aircraft, resulting in a crash. VFR pilots are advised to stay over 20 nautical miles (38 km) from a storm cell, and even large commercial aircraft all carry weather radar, specifically to avoid the massive windshear that often occurs in storm cells at the surface (for further reading, look up 'microbursts').

The moral of the story is...... Don't mess with storms in a kayak.
Stay safe

trev


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Trev... I rang Gary today, and he landed three snapper yesterday and was towed around by a horse, till it broke off! He found some bait-fish on his sounder after most of us had left the area, and hung around till the fish came on. From all reports, he was the only one of the AKFFers to hit the snapper! Brad (Indiedog), Liam, Ben (Ben123), Gary (Sweed) and myself represented AKFF in beautiful conditions... albeit not good for drifting, (too calm). Another yakker (I think he said his name was Gordon) was there early as well.

Afterwards, it looked like only Liam and I were left on the water, and were just about to disembark when some tuna broke up in tiny patches... we both tarried and chucked out metal slugs, but we always seemed to be just a trifle late... they'd already gone! The last lot showed only twenty metres from the beach! Finally we gave up!

So we hit the beach... talked for a wee while after tying the yaks on the vehicles... then hit the road. As we left, I noticed the black clouds to the West. When we were parked, the storm-clouds were mostly hidden by the tall trees.

I drove into my garage just as the rain hit! it hammered down! thunder and lightning all over the place! No hail here, tho'.

Can you just imagine each of us hooking up to a couple of those tuna??? We'd have been still into fighting them when the storm hit!

I guess you could say that we were lucky not to hook them, eh?

I have no doubt that Liam ran into a fair bit of that storm on his way home.

It was good to see so many AKFFers on the water... pity only one of them could hold his head up regards snapper... onyer Sweed!

A couple of us could only brag about flathead, but they don't compare with the pinkies we were all after!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Is there some kind of mobile SMS warning service for (unexpected)impending storm fronts? if not there should be! I, like (hopefully) all on this forum, check the days weather forecast every time before going out. Still been caught out in unexpected storms though. You just never know 100%. Am I reading you right K1 that there was no storm forecast?

Doubt many of us check the weather once we're out there, I only do so occasionally. But I will keep an eye on the sky. Would be handy to know if one of these more unexpected fronts by sms etc. I suppose this is the reason a UHF is a very good idea (better than sms) if you're heading more than a km out, or sufficient suppliers to cover yourself if you get caught a few km's away from your launch point at a dam.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

theGT58 said:


> Is there some kind of mobile SMS warning service for (unexpected)impending storm fronts? if not there should be! I, like (hopefully) all on this forum, check the days weather forecast every time before going out. Still been caught out in unexpected storms though. You just never know 100%. Am I reading you right K1 that there was no storm forecast?
> 
> Doubt many of us check the weather once we're out there, I only do so occasionally. But I will keep an eye on the sky. Would be handy to know if one of these more unexpected fronts by sms etc. I suppose this is the reason a UHF is a very good idea (better than sms) if you're heading more than a km out, or sufficient suppliers to cover yourself if you get caught a few km's away from your launch point at a dam.


Don't know about storm warnings via SMS, but I think there is something now for floods following the devastating loss of life in January 2011 in the SE corner of Qld.

There was no storm forecast. Forecast early am was "isolated showers." This was a full on storm though, and as I said _very dangerou_s if you failed to see it, or ignored it, when out in your yak. Liam8227 and Beekeeper were very fortunate that they didn't hook up on those longtails at 1 pm, because if they did, they may well have been towed east away from the shore while this storm was building in the west. You say "But I will keep an eye on the sky." Wise strategy. (BTW it is quite unusual to get a storm in SE Qld in July.)

"I suppose this is the reason a UHF is a very good idea..." Do you mean marine VHF? If so, yes. Coastguard and Volunteer Marine Rescue bases often give warnings to mariners about these sort of events. Typically they are broadcast on channel 16 and 67, prefaced by the phrase ""Sécurité, sécurité, sécurité". This is pronounced 'SAY-CURE-E-TAY.' 
Read more here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Securite

If you were out on Friday at Redcliffe/Scarborough at about 1 pm, and had your VHF on (dual watch) channel 16 (and the channel we use), you probably would have heard:

"*SAY-CURE-E-TAY, SAY-CURE-E-TAY, SAY-CURE-E-TAY*. 
Attention all small craft/or, all ships. This is Redcliffe Coastguard. Please tune to channel 67. Redcliffe Coastguard out."

Then, on channel 67:

"*SAY-CURE-E-TAY, SAY-CURE-E-TAY, SAY-CURE-E-TAY*.
Attention all small craft/or, all ships. This is Redcliffe Coastguard.
_A severe storm cell is located at Caboolture and is currently moving east. It is expected to affect most of northern Moreton Bay waters, beginning with Redcliffe at 1400 hours_. This is Redcliffe Coastguard out."

Having VHF also allows you to ask Coastguard/VMR to advise you of BOM radar images that show storms/heavy showers. This can give an indication of the storms current position and track, and can alert you much earlier to any potential threat. These organisations are also very helpful with the position (relative to you) of major wind changes, such as strong winds or gales.

I use their services regularly, particularly for open crossings in sea kayaks, and have found them to be a very valuable and reliable source of safety warnings. If anyone here is ever doubting the value of investing in marine VHF, I would say just do it, get the licence (MROVCP) from your nearest coastguard/VMR base, and start paddling/fishing safer. The really big bonus is you can brag to your mates when you land a good fish. 

trev


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks K1, great info. Yes, sorry, I did mean marine VHF. This to me really cements home the necessity of VHF when playing with the big stuff. Its not good enough to rely on mobiles and EPIRB'S. Not out there yet but will be building up the required gear in the next few months. Think I will go for a backup battery also for redundancy and not to rely on a battery which may have been used for 7 hours of sounding to assist in an emergency situation. Thanks again, I wasn't 100% convinced before a VHF was required but admittedly hadn't looked into it much as offshore is not in the immediate plans. The first step to dealing with an emergency situation is avoiding one in the first place.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

theGT58 said:


> The first step to dealing with an emergency situation is avoiding one in the first place.


Spot on GT, but poop happens. Next time we have a Safety Day, make the effort and come along (planned for summer).



theGT58 said:


> Thanks K1, great info. Yes, sorry, I did mean marine VHF. This to me really cements home the necessity of VHF when playing with the big stuff. Its not good enough to rely on mobiles and EPIRB'S. Not out there yet but will be building up the required gear in the next few months. Think I will go for a backup battery


It doesn't have to be the "big stuff." You could be in trouble in Hays Inlet/Pine River (treble in you, nausea, vomiting, or any critical medical condition). Mobiles are only good for non critical contact (if they work). If you are really in trouble, _*they do not activate the whole emergency response that is available to you.
*_

One source for VHF handheld;
https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1 
There are many others. Many available at around $ 250 - $ 300.

*The order of help requests is:*

1. Ask for help from another paddler/kayak fisho (on 'that channel'). There may be a fellow kayaker 300 metres away. With his/her help it may go no further. All good.
2. Try to signal other local craft (could be a stink boat). This could be by waving a paddle/blowing a loud whistle (Fox 40 Sharxz)/activating a hooter.
3. Contact marine rescue organisations via marine VHF.
4. If extremely critical (there is imminent danger to life/limb, or likely to be soon), activate your EPIRB or PLB. This will activate ATSB emergency response, and a rescue craft, either a water based or aerial based craft, or both, will respond quickly. If you have a PLB with GPS, you might get help within 20 minutes or so, or if unlucky soon after that. BTW...don't buy a PLB/EPIRB without GPS. (When the poop hits the fan, you want them looking for you in an area less than 100 X 100 metres)
5. Given successful communication, conserve energy. Don't panic, and control your breathing. You are not going to get any wetter/colder/more hurt, if you stay calm. Rest assured ....help is on the way.

trev


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Maritime weather 1300360428
VMR Redcliffe 33967429

Mobile phones sometimes work better than VHF, hand helds dont have a good range.

Good idea to stow your rods and keep down low if there are lightning strikes. If you cant get around a strong wind or go through it, best to run your drift chute out and call for help.....and hold on.


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

I guess this follows the kayak weather theme . I met some ocean kayakers on Northwest Island last year and they had contact with a bloke in Israel and I think his name was Karel Vissel and he operates a website called Kayakweather.com. These Kayakers found his wind direction and speed to be far more accurate than any local information. They were able to fairly accurately plan their paddling legs from Fraser Island and finishing at Yepoon.
I think you can get twice a day SMS and wind direction and intensity through the above website.
If anyone is interested in their journey the blog is available through Expeditionkayaks website.
Richo.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Was there any hint of it on this section of the BOM website?
http://www.bom.gov.au/marine/wind.shtml
I check it right as I'm setting up, and on the water sometimes, and it's a bit unsettling if it could miss something so dramatic.


----------

